
Ask HN: Can Airbnb hosts reject you based on your marital status? - scottmcdot
My friend just told me she was trying to get an Airbnb in Norway. She was rejected and the host wrote &quot;I am not able to take unmarried couples&quot;. Is this allowed?
======
trcollinson
Is this allowed or is this allowed by Airbnb and will this host be
subsequently removed?

I would imagine the answer to the first question is, well yes of course it is
allowed. They own (or have some right) to the property they are lending so
they can decide on any number of arbitrary factors whether or not to lend to a
particular borrower.

Is it against Airbnb's rules and policies? Actually, from everything I can
find, no. This is absolutely fine. You can, as a lender, make any number of
"house rules" in a "house manual" as long as you state your rules upfront.
Maybe this lender feels that married couples take better care of the house in
question. Or maybe they have religious beliefs about unmarried couples. Or
maybe they just hate people who are dating. As long as the rules are
stipulated up front and not in a rude way, it seems just fine according to the
rules.

Now, will this help them lend their place? Hard to say. The market will drive
that entirely. But as for "allowed" the answer seems to be a clear, yes.

------
auganov
[https://www.airbnb.com/help/article/483/anti-
discrimination-...](https://www.airbnb.com/help/article/483/anti-
discrimination-policy)

Seems like they will only intervene if the host doesn't comply with local
discrimination laws.So I guess she should find if Norway has any anti-
discrimination laws with regards to housing and martial status.

And if it's specified in the listing itself they might intervene regardless of
local law if I understand it correctly.

------
mknappen
While companies like Uber and Airbnb cut through regulations that create
artificial scarcity, they also cut through protective regulations.

------
debacle
I believe the host is given a lot of discretion when it comes to bookings. Our
recent host was very nice but required a lot of hoops before she would confirm
the reservation. This was not in Norway but she was Norwegian.

